# OC help



## ReusedJunk (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello...I am new to OCing in the fact i have never done it on my own but had some friends to help me in the past with this PC but now i have moved i am fresh out of options.

PC Specs:
(Currently all running at stock speeds)
Case: Antec 900
CPU: E8400
CPU Cooler: Zalaman S9700
PSU: Antec 850W
Motherboard: Asus P5N-T-DELUXE
Ram: 4GB Crosair 8500CD5
Graphics Card: 2xSLI Asus 8800GTS 512MB
Harddrive: 3x250GB Seagate (7200rpm)
Casefan: Antec 120mm Blue LED
OS: XP32bit SP3


Note this PC was OC for the past 3 months but i removed vista 64bit to go back to xp32 SP3 about a week ago had to reset the bios.

Also: I read all the tute's as well... still no luck.

Any more info you need off me just let me know.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ReusedJunk (Oct 20, 2008)

Edit: been messing about with the FSB/mem config, seems the "Extreme tweeker" and me dont agree with each other, i also just made sure my bios/drivers are all up-to date.


----------

